# knotroot Foxtail



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

Knotroot Foxtail has literally taken over two of my pastures and spreading. If it gets any worse, I may as well quit ranching. Any suggestions.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

troyplan said:


> Knotroot Foxtail has literally taken over two of my pastures and spreading. If it gets any worse, I may as well quit ranching. Any suggestions.


First suggestion:

Edit your profile. Put your location there. You will get a much better answer if you do so.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Knotroot foxtail is also becoming a problem here. I am not as concerned with the pastures as I am with the hay fields.

Maybe someone has some cutting edge news to help with the Knotroot variety.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know anything about knotroot, but I cleaned up a field that had quite a bit of yellow foxtail by mowing it fairly short just as the seed heads were starting to form, usually two passes per year.

This took several years but the field is pretty doggone clean right now. Foxtail is an annual so if it can"t go seed, there is no plant next year. A good fertilizer program also helps.

Ralph


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

Knotroot is a perennial, unfortunately. It is becoming a huge problem in this area. It seems that soil with higher PH is not as conducive to it. Any experience shared will be appreciated.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

troyplan said:


> Knotroot is a perennial, unfortunately. It is becoming a huge problem in this area. It seems that soil with higher PH is not as conducive to it. Any experience shared will be appreciated.


I believe Knotroot perennial foxtail is something we are going to have to contend with for a long time. I imagine your area is quite a bit like mine, just separated by a state border. The last couple of years we have seen the perennial foxtail showing up and becoming competitive with the desired grasses in some hay fields. It is not an issue here in pastures yet, seems the cattle eat it with other grasses and it does not get a good foothold.

In the hayfields, especially Fescue and Bahia, it tends to thrive.

I see a lot of foxtail on the road sides now and it spreads more each year.

I agree with you that a good Ph tends to help as well as fertilizing to meet the desired grasses. The problem is going to be the constant supply of seed being supplied buy the uncontrolled areas in a community.

There is a spray that keeps all grasses from heading out. With knotroot it may help some but being the perennial foxtail it is just going to slow it down.


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

I will add this "info". My county agent tells me that the ag dept. at Mississippi State is "working on the problem". Not sure what that means.

Pastora has about a 50% kill, but is not a desirable pasture or hay field herbicide. And, what good does 50% do?, the seeds let it come right back.

True, when it is young, the cows love it, but when it gets a head, it is nothing but a stem and head and shades out good grasses, not to mention the waste of nutrients.

So far, I haven't found one positive bit on news on KNF.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't know Pastora was not desirable for pastures and hay fields. Does it set the desirable grass back?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> I didn't know Pastora was not desirable for pastures and hay fields. Does it set the desirable grass back?


We use Pastora on Bermuda pastures and hay fields. It does a fairly good job on any grass not Bermuda.


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

I am told that Pastora is hard on Bahia which is what I have in the two pastures where I have the most KRF.

Today, I was spreading a heavy application of lime on a 15 acre portion of one pasture with KRF infestation. I noticed that there would be isolated areas, maybe 1/10 acre where there was no KRF. I'm pretty sure they are areas where I had piled lime for loading onto the spreader a couple of years ago. We will see. With the latest application, this 15 acres should be 7 ph by next summer.

The bad news is that if a high PH does inhibit KRF, it will take at least 3 tons per acre, over $100/acre to get my pastures to a 7 ph.


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe some good news for everyone. As previously posted, I have a problem with perennial Knotroot Foxtail grass. Last fall, as per the previous post, I added about three tons of lime to a part of one pasture, 7-10 acres in size. Today, I was walking the fields and the Foxtail is coming to seed so it is easy to spot. On the plot that I heavily limed, no Foxtail.

Now, I'm not ready to claim victory, but it is as start. More lime, more acreage, more "tests".

A hundred bucks an acre is tough but at least, if it works, it is a solution.

It would be good if someone else with the problem would try the same solution, three tons of lime, and see what happens.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our local cattlemen's association had an educational program last week. The topic was planting and weed control.

The speaker said there was some potentially good news on the horizon for next year. Two herbicides that have been used for row crops are being tested for pasture/hay use. One will kill foxtail and not harm some of the grasses we grow for hay.

I do not remember the names of the two herbicides. The speaker said companies made their money from row crops. Once they were established in that market and making money, they ventured off into the hay and pasture market.


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim/South

Who was the speaker. How can I get in touch with him.

Troyplan


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W308.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

troyplan said:


> Tim/South
> 
> Who was the speaker. How can I get in touch with him.
> 
> Troyplan


I will have to try and find his name. I remember he is associated with Auburn University and may have taught there at one time.

I believe one of the herbicides he mentioned was Prowl.


----------

